
Show HN: Reward your live-stream audience instantly for free - ko3us
https://incent.com/streamers
======
ko3us
Hey everyone OP here and co-founder.

We created Incent as a way to help people build wealth by creating a global
rewards currency and platform.

Earlier this year we launched rewards for shopping - pretty standard and
status quo. While this is simple and gaining traction in Australia (our first
launch location), we found through our users an area that people have been
wanting rewards - live stream video.

So I'm excited today to launch the first beta of that product called Incent
Ingage.

It allows streamers to instantly reward their audience in real time while
their audience watches their content. The viewer gets a small dollar amount of
reward for their engagement.

The rewards are "dropped" at random times throughout a streamer's live-stream
broadcast.

The value proposition is simple: \- As a viewer I'm getting rewarded in real
time for watching streamers that I enjoy.

\- As a streamer, I'm able to reward my audience to say thanks and to give
them something that is different to other streams and you get better analytics
compared to Twitch, Youtube, FB Live etc about your audience, which helps you
tailor your content.

For the streamer its super simple to set up. Once you create an account, a
streamer can create and plan campaigns. You can set the number of rewards you
want to give, set the start and end dates and thats it, youre good to go.

We provide a unique link that streamers can add to their OBS based streaming
software which handles all the rewarding, notifications and updates in real
time.

Keen to hear your thoughts. Please pass this onto any streamer who is keen.

